# How much would you charge to teach sewing?



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

My wife, the long time seamstress is teaching me to machine sew. I am one of those kind that have trouble with written or verbal instructions unless I can do it at the same time I'm getting the instructions.
So she is literally coaching me as I learn. Thankfully once I've got something I have it, so it doesn't take too many repeats.

We were discussing it last night as I was working on the next to last part of my Franklin Treadle machine cover and she asked me what I thought she might charge to do the hands on teaching like she was doing with me.

I thought for a moment and stated a price. She seemed OK with what I said, thankfully.

But just for giggles and grins what would you charge if you were to take on teaching sewing?

Joe


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

There are a lot of things to consider, where is she going to teach ? Will she have to cover rent of a building and utilities? If she is going to teach at home will your household insurance cover students? Are the students going to bring their own machines or use hers? What is supplies is she going to let the students use? Are they going to be private or group classes? How long are they going to be for? How many handouts is she going to need and how much will they cost to have printed?


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

That is some of the things that have not been talked about yet. 
It is one of the avenues to earn a living that we have suggested but have not ventured into. Therefore the questions as to what kind of charge to the student would be appropriate.

Elaine


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

expect if you teach children... it is two for one! the Mom's are there learning for free! best to do a Mommy and Me sewing class!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

That is one thing I probably could not do. I was going to go into home-ec teaching or 4-H extension agent until I had an interactive class with teenagers and decided real quick I did not have that kind of patience. So it probably would be adults only that really want to learn how to sew. 

Elaine


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

At a very minimum, $20 an hour. Specific classes or workshops, more.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Katskitten said:


> My wife, the long time seamstress is teaching me to machine sew. I am one of those kind that have trouble with written or verbal instructions unless I can do it at the same time I'm getting the instructions.
> So she is literally coaching me as I learn. Thankfully once I've got something I have it, so it doesn't take too many repeats.
> 
> We were discussing it last night as I was working on the next to last part of my Franklin Treadle machine cover and she asked me what I thought she might charge to do the hands on teaching like she was doing with me.
> ...


As a total non-sewer here's what I would love;

I would love 'class room time'. Teach me how to read a pattern, teach me what this 'notion' is. Teach me the 'sewing language'. Teach me the differences in materials and how they act in a machine, and how I will have to change my needle for denim from silk......
Hands on, book learning stuff.
THEN
Once I know this stuff above, show me how to pick a pattern, pick the right material to go w the pattern. How to pin in, how to put it together. How and where to look for the 'attention to details'. How to alter a pattern (if it's too long in the legs, small in the bust, etc.

If someone could teach me all this stuff, in about 8 weeks time.......
I'd pay 25.00 an hour, for one on one private lessons.
I'd pay 20.00 an hour for group lessons.
This would be for ADULTS (or VERY mature teens) Only. No little kids.

And I'd give eye teeth, to have someone like that right now, cause I can't sew a dang thing!!!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Laura Zone 5,

You're biting off a real big chunk. 8 weeks isn't enough time. You'd need at least 6 months to a year. In 8 weeks you'd only get the basics.

Don't know where you are at, but if you have the availability of adult classes at any of the schools, look into that.

My husband has been watching me for nearly 30 years and his mom for many more years before that and is catching on fairly fast. But even after two months he's just getting the basic machine use down.
I started at 7 YO by sewing simple aprons and I had him sewing denim quilt circles together to get the feelings of the machines at first.



Elaine


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Katskitten said:


> Laura Zone 5,
> *
> You're biting off a real big chunk. 8 weeks isn't enough time. You'd need at least 6 months to a year. In 8 weeks you'd only get the basics.*
> 
> ...


THAT is good information to know!!!
I would be willing to spend the money for a lesson a week (maybe to master what I learned on monday, before I arrive the next monday)....for 6-8 months, even a year, if I thought I could create the beautiful things that those blessed with the sewing gift can create!!


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

I taught a sewing class for about 6 weeks for some 4-H kids when my son was about 9 or 10. they all made "jams", and they turned out very well. Idk how much they retained, that's been about 20 years ago. 

I liked having them this age, they were very dedicated to the program.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I taught a 6 year old to make pillows! She loved being able to use a sewing machine and everyone in her family got a pillow from her for Christmas. She was so proud of herself. Little ones might be easier to teach than teens! Of course, almost anyone would be easier than teens. (Not all of them but a great many of them) I sure wouldn't charge any less than $20.00 per class and classes would, I think, would need to be at least 1 1/2 hours long for adults.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I just helped 14 Girl Scouts (10-12yr olds) make pillowcases last weekend. 
I'm fairly sure if I were charging for such a thing, it'd be a minimum of $50 an hour! lol


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

ErinP
14 to 1 that is an undertaking that in this day and age I would run for the hills. LOL It would be nice to make that $$ per hour though. I wouldn't have to work so many hours.. 
CC,
Your time estimate for a class for adults is just about right on the spot. 
That is just about what it has taken each time we have sat down and worked on the projects that Joe has been working on.

Elaine


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

cc said:


> I taught a 6 year old to make pillows! She loved being able to use a sewing machine and everyone in her family got a pillow from her for Christmas. She was so proud of herself. Little ones might be easier to teach than teens! Of course, almost anyone would be easier than teens. (Not all of them but a great many of them) I sure wouldn't charge any less than $20.00 per class and classes would, I think, would need to be at least 1 1/2 hours long for adults.


Doing most anything with teens is a challenge! Their energy level exhausts me.

I did teach my DD to sew at the age of 13 or 14. She was still human then.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Check with the local JoAnns & quilt shops and see what they charge. Maybe ask a bit less to drum up business till you get established. Once word of mouth gets around, you could probably increase your price.

I took a 6 week quilting class & it was only $45.00 through the local Vo-Tech. Each night was 3 hours, so 18 hours of instruction/guidance. That is only about $2.75 per hour!!!!!!! We had about 8 in the class. Don't know what the instructor made, as I am sure the VT kept a good portion. I know personal instruction in this area is much more.

Here is the JoAnn class price:

http://joann.shoplocal.com/joannsal...s-120201ED&promotioncode=JoAnnStores-120201ED

That is $35.00 for 2-1/2 hours basic sewing, and I am sure that is the group price.


----------

